# How to get height when doing a front flip or tame dog?



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

Littlebigdreams said:


> I had been trying to learn the tamedog for quite some time now, but I have yet to land it clean in any of my attempts. Right now I can get about 70 percent of a full rotation, but my shoulder almost always end up hitting the ground first and the momentum of the spin will push me back up. So it's basically like:
> 
> I approach a jump
> I try to headbutt my knee and nollie before taking off
> ...


In flips, you don't want to initiate the spin until after you leave the ground. That way you get the height you want. Practice the shit out of it on a trampoline if you can, especially if you can put a snowboard on or a skateboard to keep your stance. 

Take my advice FWIW, I"m just starting going into tricks on snowboards, but I screw around on the trampoline as much as I can to get a feel for it.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Pardon me for being doubtful to your advice, but it goes against all the online tutorials related with the front flip on a snowboard. I don't believe that anyone can flip or spin after they took off on a jump when snowboarding. You mentioned yourself that you are just getting into tricks, so I am going to assume that you may be experienced in certain aerial movements on foot but might not be giving proper advice for this case.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

it kinda sounds like to me that you might be taking off a little to early as well. i wouldnt say to necessarily start the flip AFTER you take off but ideally you want to be initiating the flip right as your front foot is leaving the lip of the jump. also always make sure you keep your head looking where you are going until you come around fully. once you start looking down just a little your rotation will start to slow down a lot.

though without any video it is kinda hard to really figure out whats going on and what you might be doing wrong so if its possible for you to get any footage of it that helps a lot for movement analysis and such.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

I agree with Cro. Sounds like you might be taking off too early. Can you already tamedog off cat tracks and such? If not you should learn there first, it's a lot easier to get the technique down on cat tracks then take it to jumps after.

Also, you need to bring in your knees. I know you said they're stiff but it will help to speed up your rotation and get your front flip the full way around.

Weirdly enough, I literally just blogged about a tamedog trick tip video that you might find handy: Snowboard Trick Tip Video: Frontflip / Tamedog | Snomie


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

might be throwing yourself to the ground, idk, i've never done flips on a snowboard yet. i say you should get an airbag scince everyones got one of those

or watch eero ettala explain his version of a frontflip: Mytrix Frontflip on Vimeo


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks for the replies! well I'm heading to whistler blackcomb tomorrow (2nd last day) and I think I will try as much as I can. from your posts I've gathered some ideas, and hopefully I'll get someone to get some of my attempts on camera so I can ask you guys


----------

